# Where can we buy items such as shelves etc



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we need assistance, we are trying to find an online store that can provide us with a few 'extras' for our motorhome. We are collecting our new Bessacarr E495 on Saturday and are somewhat dissapointed by the lack of easily accesible storage in comparison to our old beloved Swift Sundance 630L. Whilst there are extra over head cupboards and more under seat storage we need to add some more shelves etc.

Our sundance had a storage locker behind the 4 seat dinnete for storing the table, the E495 doesn't have this, so we need to buy some clips so we can find somewhere to clip it (we think it will fit behind the front passenger seat)

The wardrobe we had had a shelf in it but the new one doesn't so need a shelf to fit in there.

The bathroom we had had a shelf and a cupboard under the sink, the new one doesn't so we need to find a shelf to go in the bathroom and possibly some pockets or something to screw to the wall to stand shampoo etc in. 

We are also looking for some sort of pockets or netting (hard to explain but a bit like the ones people keep teddies in!) that we can place on the walls in the upstairs bedroom as there is no shelving etc in there.

Also any other nifty storage items that can help us capitilise on the space, we also need a coat rack, although we've no idea where we are going to put this at the moment.

We have considered going to focus and trying to get bits to fit but would really prefer to purchase them from somewhere on line that does things for motorhomes, we also plan to get our dealer to fit everyting to ensure we don't wreck the van. 

Any suggestions, help or advice most welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi try looking in ikea just a idea :?: 

ray


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good suggestion but nearest Ikea is 120 miles away so not an option at the moment. Thanks though


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Travelbud.
We did not have enough shelfs in the washroom area, so we bought the little chrome shelfs you get in bathrooms. Got them from wilcos and b&q they have all sorts of shapes and sizes.

steve & ann ----- teensvan.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
I can't suggest any suitable shelves, but we found that our washroom was short of storage in the right places. 
We had nowhere around the washbasin to put toothbrushes, toothpaste or soap so I bought some small chrome racks which attach to the smooth moulded plastic bit around the mirror with suckers and also some toothbrush holders that look like testubes and also attach with suckers.
I expected them all to be on the floor the next morning but a month later they are still in place !
The chrome racks were from Wilkos and the testubes were from Betterware.

Sharon & Steve


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

Fiamma storage pockets - try AgentFiamma - excellent service.

Bob


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi We needed shelving in our wardrobe and got a hanging canvas unit (light weight)from woolworths, the kind that fits on the hanging rail and is easily removable. We also fitted a wooden board shelf, just a piece of ply wood cut to size screwed some blocks into the sides of the wardrobe and sat the ply on the top. The netting "pockets" I have seen on ebay.
We got a soap dish and shelf for the bathroom that fix with sucker cups using a little lever to make the suction stronger also ebay. 
Our table goes into the wardrobe when not in use and has little swivel brackets to hold it in place, easy to make with a couple of bits of ply and screws???

It's the little personalisations that make it home :lol: 

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I found that using lightweight ply waxed instead of varnished blended in well. Just (as tina indicates) be aware of weight too many vans have miniscule payloads and all those little extras add up so no chipboard or toughend glass please  

Regards Frank


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Look on line at Towsure under awning storage, there might be something like you discribe there or you could phone them on 0870 60 900 70 and get them to send you a catalogue.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread.......Lampie, check your PM old bean :wink: 

Oh, and Towsure are a very good source of useful bits & bobs as Lampie suggested


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, have been busy going through the different sites. We love the toothbrush holders that were suggested so will be adding those to our list of 'must haves'.

I also found these two sites which have some good stuff www.waudbys.co.uk had some interesting items under the kitchen section and www.riverswayleisure.com which has some good stuff under the housewares then storage section including the canvas magazine rack type things plus the chromes shelves refered to in one of the posts. Am posting these as may be useful to others trying to find additional storage options.

Once we have the van at home will take some pics and write a review as is the new 2007 layout so might be able to help others. Thanks once again we really appreciate all the help.


----------

